# What to use to adhere styrofoam Back Ground to acrylic?



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

So as my question states. Whats the best stuff to use, to adhere styrofoam to my 240 acrylic tank? I have made several backgrounds with glass tanks none with acrylic. I accidentally got some on my tank earlier it was a pain to get off. However the background is huge on a 240g tank. Thanx.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

You can use silicone or magnets. I prefer magnets and have successfully used them in a 150 gallon acrylic aquarium. Silicone can work through heavy application.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'am working on using the magnets as of now. Just had to find some strong ones. Thanx.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

So I purchased 95lb pull magnets and they don't hold the Styrofoam in place. They don't even stick through the acrylic. I placed steel plates on the Styrofoam and then planned on placing the magnets outside the tank on the back. But they don't work at all. So what else can I do to fix this? Thanks :-?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

How did you coat magnets? Usually 35lbs is more than necessary. How thick is the background?


----------



## HX67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Go mechanical.

Glue a couple of L-shaped strips of acrylic to the back wall at the top of the background. Placed in the corners of the tank they should hold the background down easily.
After adding sand/gravel, the bottom stays where it is supposed to, but if in doubt, then glue a couple of strips to the bottom as well.


----------

